

Idea:  PG voting days - a few days when only PG votes on HN. - amichail

I think this would be a fascinating experiment to see what PG likes in terms of both submissions and comments.
======
run4yourlives
Cause he doesn't get is ass kissed enough already?

------
mooism2
Is he not entitled to his privacy?

